# force feeding



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a very skiinny patricia tinc, i have tried giving it pedialyte baths and seperating it from the other frog to allow it a chance to eat.

It appears as though it trys to eat but is un- succesful. Meaning it cant catch the flies or something. Should i consider force feeding him? If so how would i go about doing that?


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

There is a ton of info on this at: http://www.tracyhicks.com/FFAQ.htm under feeding, and then force feeding. Great post from Thomas Villegas and Ed Kowalski.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

My leuc had a hard time eating at one time. It was like his tounge was not sticky enough. Maybe you have tried this but I dust my flys with rep-cal herptivite and soon he was catching them like crazy.

good luck


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... scue+force

there is a ton of good information on force feeding and the reasons and other solutions at this link. Good Luck


----------

